# avoir la puce à	l'oreille



## morcheeba09

Je me demande le sens de cette phrase. Dans le contexte, c'est une autre option pour "je t'aime", mais une traduction en anglais ne marche pas bien pour savoir ce qu'elle veut dire. Merci!


----------



## mgarizona

The phrase "a flea in one's ear" is used in English as well. The sense is 'to get someone thinking about something'


----------



## FRENFR

avoir la puce à l'oreille means that you expect something suspicious.

I have a funny feeling about this.  Something fishy is going on.   etc...


----------



## Nathaloshka

You say "avoir la puce à l'oreille" when something starts you thinking or make you suspicious. At any rate, when it triggers a reaction of thought.


----------



## morcheeba09

dans vos avis, ça c'est une autre façon de dire, "je t'aime"?


----------



## shayida

d'après ce que je sais avoir la puce à l'oreille voudrai plutot dire se douter de quelquechose.

ex: Le détective Connor interogeait  tour à tour  les suspects, cependant le dernier lui avait mis la puce à l'oreille avec ses comportements bizzares et nerveux, il fallait qu'il l'interroge en solo  pour mettre au clair cette histoire

this may not be the perfect example, but if you understood the context it would be fine^^

 Je me demande le sens de cette phrase <===doesn't sound very correct to me ...i would rather say: je me demande ce que veut dire cette phrase

and we don't say dans vos avis either but à votre avis


----------



## mgarizona

I see in the _Robert_ that it can refer either to awakening 'attention' or 'méfiance.' See which makes sense in context.


----------



## FRENFR

It has nothing to do with I love you, I am afraid   Unless, of course, you give us the original text !


----------



## morcheeba09

Peut-etre que j'ai un malentendu avec la traduction du texte...

"Voila! Ma femme ne supporte plus mes je t'aime. "Depuis vingt ans, tu pourrais varier; invente autre chose, me dit-elle, ou je m'en vais"

"Facile, vous pourriez lui dire: *"J'ai la puce **à l'oreille." 
*


----------



## FRENFR

Peut etre ai-je malentendu la traduction.

mes je t'aime = MAIS je t'aime. That means you're talking to her, but you're not. So, you should say "mais, je l'aime". 

Hmm, in fact, now I'm lost. Who on earth is talking to who? Could you write it like a sript? It's so hard to follow I can't give you the right translation.


----------



## morcheeba09

Desol*é*! D'accord...

Le mari: Voila! Ma femme ne supporte plus mes (il a dit mes) je t'aime. "Depuis vingt ans, tu pourrais varier; invente autre chose, me dit-elle, ou je m'en vais"

Le *commerçant:* Facile, vous pourriez lui dire: "J'ai la puce à l'oreille."


----------



## FRENFR

He didn't say "mes" he said "mais", but they sound the same. it can't posibbly at all be mes, because that means "my" (in the plural) and you can't say " i know longer support my i love you". He "could" have said "mes je t'aimes" meaning "I can no longer put up with/say/deal with/support my I love yous to you"... So, a bit difficult here..

Anyway, moving on, and translating literally:

For the past 20 years, you could (be abe to) change (this has really been written with an online translator!!!!), come up with something, she said to me, or i'm leaving/i'm outta here/i'm off..

The shop owner/worker: Easy, you could tell him "i have a funny feeling about something".

Now, that doesn't all make sense in English, because it doesn't make sense in French... But I gave you an honest translation


----------



## Viola_

mes je t'aime is correct (the Iloveyou he tells her)
Maybe here le commercant is advising him to say to his wife that he is suspicious


----------



## morcheeba09

This is from the book "la grammaire est une chanson douce" so i am copying it straight out of the book, so i guess the book must be wrong, or there are typos? It confused me so that's why I came to this forum to ask someone's elses opinion. So thank you for helping me! I appreciate it.


----------



## FRENFR

Oh... Strange.  The tenses are all over the place as far as I'm concerned!  Hope I helped anyway..


----------



## Viola_

the wife is asking for something else than just  plain 'I love yous', she's complaining about it and threatens to leave, so the shopowner suggests the husband to say something else.
Does it make sense that way?
BTW, you're right, it should be mes je t'aimeS


----------



## shayida

no i'ts perfectly correct to say mes "je t'aimes". here i put je t'aimes between braket cuz it's considered like a word 
pour "j'ai la puce à l'oreille c'est clair que c'est un jeu de mot, en gros le commerçant lui propose d'insinuer les "je t'aimes" mais je n'arrive pas à cerner le sens exact...
hope it will help


----------



## morcheeba09

It does make sense, and originally I just wanted to know if that phrase was a colloquial french phrase that I didn't know. And I guess the book made a typo with "mes je t'aime". Merci!!


----------



## Nicomon

Viola_ said:


> BTW, you're right, it should be mes je t'aimeS


 
I'm not sure about that. J'écrirais... Mes « je t'aime ». Peut-on vraiment pluraliser « je t'aime » en français, comme on voit souvent en anglais "my I love yous". J'ai un très gros doute, ici.  

À propos de l'expression « mettre (avoir) la puce à l'oreille » ... àma plus souvent entendue avec mettre... j'ai trouvé ceci:



> Bizarrement, elle signifiait alors "provoquer ou avoir un désir amoureux", sens que Jean de la Fontaine utilisait encore dans ses 'Contes' :
> « _Fille qui pense à son amant absent_
> _Toute la nuit, dit-on, a la puce à l'oreille_ »
> .


 Origine

Pour un plus long extrait de ce petit article de _La grammaire est une chanson douce_, cliquer ici


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...]
> Origine
> 
> Pour un plus long extrait de ce petit article de _La grammaire est une chanson douce_, cliquer ici


Oui, j'avais déjà lu cette origine (sans doute dans le Duneton du même nom "La puce à l'oreille" ?  ). Le TLFi en parle aussi dans ses remarques en bas de page, à "puce".


----------



## Viola_

Je crois que Nicomon a mis le doigt sur le sens qui nous échappait à tous!
Merci pour le lien, j'ignorais completement l'utilisation de cette expression avec cette signification, fascinating!
Maintenant, je commence moi aussi à douter du pluriel d'un je t'aime, des je t'aime(s)? quelqu'un aurait une réponse?


----------



## Nicomon

Autres extraits, trouvés ici et là dans Google



> Au XIIIe siècle, cette expression symbolisait le désir que l’on pouvait ressentir pour une personne.


 


> Ainsi: "pendant des siècles, "avoir la puce à l'oreille" voulait dire avoir des démangeaisons amoureuses "!


 


> Les puces nous ont laissé l'expression superbe et autrefois grivoise _avoir _ou _mettre la puce à l'oreille_


 
In other words, the expression that today means " to make/to be suspicious - "to awake attention or mefiance" meant in the origin something in the lines of 
(avoir la...) *to be teased*" (mettre la... )* to tease someone*. 

So in this context: "I am teased / You excite me " ... or more enlighted suggestions that our English forer@s can offer.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, j'avais déjà lu cette origine (sans doute dans le Duneton du même nom "La puce à l'oreille" ?  ).


 
Salut (joli ton avatar, en 2 tons) 

Le deuxième extrait que j'ai mis au post # 22 vient en effet du Duneton.  Je l'ai trouvé ici.  Mais je n'ai jamais pensé à consulter le TLFI.


----------



## olithegreat

L'expression _avoir la puce à l'oreille_ *n'existe pas en francais,* selon moi*.*
Dans le texte en référence , il s'agit d'une création poétique, tout comme _je suis coiffé de toi_, qui n'est pas non plus une expression toute faite de la langue francaise.

_Cela m'a mis la puce à l'oreille_ existe et veut dire, _cela a éveillé mes soupcons_  ou bien _m'a guidé vers la résolution de l'énigme._

_Mes "Je t'aime"_ me semble le mieux.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

olithegreat said:


> L'expression _avoir la puce à l'oreille_ *n'existe pas en francais,* selon moi*.*


Et pourtant, cf. TLFi (déjà cité plus haut).


> _Avoir la puce à l'oreille_. Être inquiet, méfiant, sur le qui-vive. _M. Malot aura la puce à l'oreille pour ses rentrées de Nantes_ (STENDHAL, _L. Leuwen_, t. 3, 1835, p. 79).





olithegreat said:


> [...]tout comme _je suis coiffé de toi_, qui n'est pas non plus une expression toute faite de la langue francaise.[...]


Et pourtant, cf. ce même brave TLFi 


> *Être coiffé de qqn, se coiffer de qqn.  *Avoir une attirance pour cette personne; s'engouer de. _Se coiffer d'une servante.  __Se coiffer d'une drôlesse_ (G. SAND, _François le Champi, _1850, p. 30) :


----------



## Nicomon

olithegreat said:


> L'expression _avoir la puce à l'oreille_ *n'existe pas en francais,* selon moi*.*
> _Cela m'a mis la puce à l'oreille_ existe et veut dire, _cela a éveillé mes soupcons_ ou bien _m'a guidé vers la résolution de l'énigme._
> 
> _Mes "Je t'aime"_ me semble le mieux.


 
Comme je l'ai précisé au #19, "mettre la puce à l'oreille" est en effet nettement plus courant, mais l'expression utilisée avec "avoir" (que je n'ai moi même jamais entendue non plus) existe bel et bien, comme les références le prouvent.

Merci de ton appui, au sujet de _Mes "Je t'aime" _


----------



## olithegreat

Bravo pour le recherche, j'ai vraiment appris quelque chose, merci.
Donc il semble bien que ces expressions existent. Ou plutôt existaint.
Sincerement il est recommandé de ne pas les utiliser car elle ne sont plus pratiquées, en tout cas je ne les ai jamais entendues.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

olithegreat said:


> Bravo pour le recherche, j'ai vraiment appris quelque chose, merci.
> Donc il semble bien que ces expressions existent. Ou plutôt existaint.
> Sincerement il est recommandé de ne pas les utiliser car elle ne sont plus pratiquées, en tout cas je ne les ai jamais entendues.


Oui, elles ne sont pas très utilisées -je peux utiliser personnellement la première mais pour la seconde, je n'ai guère entendu que ma grand-mère l'utiliser !  -, tu as sûrement raison, mais de là à nier leur existence... Je voulais juste leur rendre justice.


----------



## Nathaloshka

On en apprend tous les jours


----------



## LMorland

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, elles ne sont pas très utilisées -je peux utiliser personnellement la première mais pour la seconde, je n'ai guère entendu que ma grand-mère l'utiliser !


I think that's the point! 

I believe that the fair use quotation rule allows us to present this little exchange between the advice-seeking husband and the shopkeeper:





> Le client suivant était un vieux, d'au moins quarante ans; à cet âge, je ne croyais pas qu'on s'occupait toujours d'amour.
> - Voilà. Ma femme ne supporte plus mes je t'aime. "Depuis vingt ans, tu  pourrais varier; invente autre chose; me dit-elle, ou je m'en vais."
> - Facile, vous pourriez lui dire : "J'ai la puce à l'oreille."
> - Pour qu'elle me croie malpropre?
> - "Je suis coiffé de toi."
> - Ce qui veut dire?
> - L'obsession que j'ai de toi s'est enfoncée sur ma tête comme un  chapeau trop grand. Je suis coiffé de toi. Je ne vois plus que toi...
> - Je vais essayer. Si ça ne marche pas, je vous le rapporte.


This entire scene seems to be kind of a linguistic farce.  For starters, the shopkeeper was amazed that such an old man would be seeking advice about love -- "he was at least 40 years old"!   {I started laughing right there.}

Moreover, the desperate husband doesn't understand the phrase "I have a flea in my ear". He takes it literally: "So she'll think I'm unclean?"  Nor can he make heads or tails of _Je suis coiffé de toi. _

So, again _context is all!_

(I do agree that the punctuation is inadequate; not only the missing guillemots, but the semicolons are bizarre as well.)

Bravo, Nicomon, for having found this_ extrait_ online; before reading further down in the thread I tried to find it myself, but I was barking up the wrong trees.  

A bientôt !


----------



## mgarizona

Another wrinkle:

My Robert _Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions_ suggests that this "venerable" expressions has "completely changed its meaning" over time.

While it originally meant "provoquer ou avoir un désir amoureux"  this meaning had died away by the 16th century. La Fontaine resurrects it ... "mais les Contes sont remplis d'archaïsmes" ... and any usage since should be viewed as an allusion to La Fontaine.

According to them, beginning in the 15th century the phrase otherwise means "être inquiet, agité" or, more recently, "se mettre à avoir des soupçons."

So, as used here, it would seem a direct allusion to La Fontaine. The misunderstanding husband is therefore not a bookish type.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est vrai mgAz.
On retrouve ce vieux sens dans le TLFi, à puce (tout en bas, à l'étymologie) :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> 1310-40 _mettre (à qqn) la puche en l'oreille_ « provoquer (chez quelqu'un) un désir amoureux » (Jean de Condé, _Dits et contes_, I, 9, 265 ds T.-L., _s.v. oreille_)


----------



## hampton.mc

Le commerçant suggère au client de dire à sa femme qu'il a la puce à l'oreille dans le sens que si "ses" "je t'aime" ne lui suffisent plus c'est qu'il y a "anguille sous roche" et que sa femme lui cache quelque chose. Il suspecte que les "je t'aime" répétitifs ne sont probablement pas la seule cause du départ de la femme. Il fait peut-être aussi allusion au vaudeville de Feydeau "La puce à l'oreille" : C'est une comédie basée sur des quiproquos et des malentendus entre les personnages qui se suspectent tous mutuellement d'adultère.


----------

